# General Category > General Chit Chat >  New Years Resolutions?

## Suzi

Do you make any? Are you happy to share what they are? 

I'm sticking to the one I make each year  - To be the best person that I can be on any given day. 

I'm adding in - Taking time out for me and mindfulness practise each week.

----------

OldMike (06-01-22),Strugglingmum (01-01-22)

----------


## Stella180

Not really a New Years resolution but I am taking time out to focus on me for a change. I’m also going to try to be more active even if that just means walking Talia more often and going to walking football.

----------

Strugglingmum (01-01-22),Suzi (01-01-22)

----------

